# 7000 Series Transmission



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a picture, they changed from the small power steering pump gears like the ones laying on top of the plexiglass to the wider ones at the front of thr transmission which is on the right side. They did this to help eliminate noise ( the new gear are not straight cut).


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

A look at the rear PTO.


----------

